# Anyone up for some rock n' roll?! Tone content



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Hey y'all!

One of the bands I play for (Matt Steele & The Corvette Sunset) just released a cool new single today called It Won't Happen Again, ft. yours truly on lead guitar. Figured some folks on this forum might dig some local Canadian rock. 


For those curious about the rig, I used my Danocaster Esquire, a KTR (boost for the lead break) and my @Sanford Magnetics LR Pro amplifier into a Marshall 4x12 with Greenbacks.

Thanks!
Will.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Catchy tune, nice lead break.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sounds great thru headphones, nice mix, good tune.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Really enjoyed it. Well done.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Catchy. Like it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool song. I like it. Good playing.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice! love th shred!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Glad people dig.

W.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Good one !


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't even heard it to know that it's a sweet tune. I still haven't recovered fully from listening to your album from when you were in high school. Could you repost the link please for everyone else to hear. I was completely blown away with your playing.

Disclaimer

I have not been paid for this comment !!!! One day I will want an autograph!!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Love it
Doug and the Slug ..ish...nice


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great song!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

See...some shred mixed with some taste....sweet solo.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice! I like it. Seems to me there is a deep talent pool in Nova Scotia. Lots of great musicians come outta there.
Matt Steele & The Corvette Sunset, Sloan, Natalie McMaster, Sara Mclachlan, Matt Mays, Ashley McIssac, The Trews, Rankin Family, Anne Murray, April Wine... Just to name a few.
Man that's some serious talent.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Man, you coaxed some serious badassery out of that Esquire


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Great song, really well recorded and sounds great. The lead tone you got here is pretty cool, nice and clear. Good balanced phrasing... melodic shred and I like it!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I like it Will, good riffage.

I listened to your Bandcamp tracks, really nice.
Will Hansen, by Will Hansen


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for checking the tune out and commenting, I really appreciate the positive feedback! I hate to be spammy, but in fact, this song is on the East Coast Countdown right now and is actually the producer's pick currently! If any of my GC friends enjoyed the tune, feel free to give us a vote at the link below and help get the song to #1.

East Coast Countdown

W.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Done


----------

